# dent and scratch removal Manchester please



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a small dent with a chip and a scratch on the back boot panel. Any recommendations please around M22 area

Cheers
Paul


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex at delete a Dent in Manchester can do any pdr work and spray work needed. He is in Oldham if that's close enough


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Alex at delete a Dent in Manchester can do any pdr work and spray work needed. He is in Oldham if that's close enough


Thanks

Too far for me! I'm Next to the airport


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Keith at Cheshire Dent Removal - i have used him several times and his work is excellent and very reasonable rates.

He is based in macclesfield but is mobile so will come to you.

Malc.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

KS dents in Oldham but he's mobile not sure how far he will travel.


----------

